# Replacement Glass 67 GTO



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to buy all new glass for my 67 GTO and was curious if anyone had any experience with purchasing new glass and who they would recommend. I have looked into Ames, Vintage Glass and Auto City Classics but would like to hear some personal stories. Thanks!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I have not purchased new glass, but was talking with Teamwoody72 last evening. He said he has a complete set of glass for a 67. Just an option for you. Matt


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't help at the moment, but is your car a post coupe or a hardtop?


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

Hardtop. I'm really looking to see if anyone has had experience because I want to make sure the glass I order is of high quality and wont scratch or haze easily.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I ended up going with Auto City Classics. Seemed like a good mix of quality and price from all that I read.


----------

